# Netgear B90



## xBeRserKo (Jun 17, 2012)

I have a Netgear B90-755025-15 modem and I'm trying to figure out how to change the NAT type to OPEN so I can connect to my friends on Xbox Live. Does anyone know how to?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

go to portforward.com and lookup xbox live. Follow the how to for the ports you need to forward. Start by taking on of the tutorials on basic port forwarding.


----------

